
Eliminating Distractions from Social Media, Email, and StackOverflow - mtlynch
https://mtlynch.io/eliminate-distractions/
======
mikece
The great balance: fear of missing out versus focused work. It would be nice
if there was a system-level setting I could engage that suppressed all
notifications or event count indicators unless overridden on an app by app
basis. Closest I get is putting my phone in DND mode and going full screen
(with no/minimal chrome) on the app I’m using, at which point I begin to
wonder if this is part of what makes vim and emacs so appealing: how they
effectively shit out distractions.

~~~
mtlynch
Thanks for reading!

Yeah, the notifications are really what get to me. My solution has been to
just avoid things that generate notifications and broadly disable
notifications on devices where I don't need them.

I haven't found the need to fullscreen apps to protect focus as long as
nothing is on my screen that can pop notifications or change state without me
interacting with it. For you, is it the temptation to interact with another
app or are there apps you need to use to get work done that create
notifications/distractions on their own?

